# medical and physical



## burzin (14 Sep 2006)

hey guys im going to be doing my physical soon and im prepared for it except i am a little bit worried about the 2.4 kms running, does anyone know how many laps around a normal soccer field (u know the ones besides schools) would 2.4 kms be?
thnx
burzin


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Sep 2006)

That depends, how long is the track you plan to run on?  Did you think about asking at the athletic department of the school?


----------



## kincanucks (14 Sep 2006)

Most tracks are 400 m so six times around.  Remember the 2.4 kms is only a guide and you do the step test for your recruiting fitness test so if you are within your time for your age group then you should do fine on the step test.


----------



## ark (18 Sep 2006)

My CFRC has informed me that since last Thursday there are no more PT tests for Reg Force applicants.


----------



## scoutfinch (18 Sep 2006)

kincanucks;

Please confirm or deny the above post.  What is the world coming to?  

Thanks


----------



## kincanucks (18 Sep 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> kincanucks;
> 
> Please confirm or deny the above post.  What is the world coming to?
> 
> Thanks



I will check with my old CFRC but it sounds bogus to me.


----------



## paracowboy (18 Sep 2006)

I had to check this one myself, and I called my local MFRC.

It's a rumour. You are still required to pass the PT test at the MFRC before being sent on. If you fail your PT test in St Jean, Borden, Gagetown, or Meaford, you are immediately thrown into Holding Platoon. You will not be allowed on Course until you pass the PT test.


----------



## ark (18 Sep 2006)

I called my CFRC to see if I can setup an appointment for the PT test. That is when they told me the test was dropped since last Thursday. If it is only at the rumint stage, it wouldn't be the first time my CFRC is providing me with inaccurate information.


----------



## burzin (19 Sep 2006)

ark said:
			
		

> I called my CFRC to see if I can setup an appointment for the PT test. That is when they told me the test was dropped since last Thursday. If it is only at the rumint stage, it wouldn't be the first time my CFRC is providing me with inaccurate information.



really  ??? i talked to my CFRC to set an appointment for the PT and i got one... so i got to do the PT...


----------



## navymich (19 Sep 2006)

My CFRC told me that as of 1 Oct, PT tests are no longer required as part of the application process.  I have a CT in, so not sure if it is only applicable for transfers or not.  I am headed down there this week, so I will see if they have any further information, especially a reference, for this.

Note: I am not trying to continue along a rumour path here, but just stating what I have been told.  I have sent an email to CFRC requesting clarification, but received nothing back.


----------



## civvy3840 (19 Sep 2006)

I did my PT test 1 week ago at CFRC Barrie. Why would they take it out? It's not hard, but important, we don't need really out of shape people sitting around in a holding platoon until they can finally pass it.


----------



## Brixxie (19 Sep 2006)

I was also told they are taking it out.  and if you fail in basic....they work you harder till you pass.  weird huh?


----------



## aesop081 (19 Sep 2006)

STOP posting rumours........unless you work at a CFRC or have the official policy to post.....find a new hobby


----------



## burzin (30 Sep 2006)

thnx for all the help guys i finished my pt today and i passed it, now im just gonna be waiting to be sworn in. QOR


----------



## CanEhdian (30 Sep 2006)

Three different recruiters told me that the PT test is now right before recruit training and doesn't take place at the recruiting centre.


----------



## drfhoule (1 Oct 2006)

CF Recruiting Web site will be updated shortly (i.e, Mon 2 Oct ) to confirm that PT test will henceforth NOT be conducted before enrolment in the Regular Force. CFLRS will be responsible for assisting new recruits in improving their physical fitness level so that they have a better chance of passing the PT test before beginning basic training. This is part of the strategy to streamline and accelerate applicant processing in the Regular Force. Passing the PT test remains an important pre-requisite to successfully completing basic training in the Regular Force.


----------



## Mileender (2 Oct 2006)

On the subject of medical issues, do the Canadian armed forces exclude people who wear orthodics? I'm asking because I had my medical last week, and they basically wanted to know if I could do the training course without orthodics... which I can't. They asked me to get my podiatrist to fill out a form, and of course he says the same thing. Does anybody know - am I disqualified?


----------



## kincanucks (3 Oct 2006)

Mileender said:
			
		

> On the subject of medical issues, do the Canadian armed forces exclude people who wear orthodics? I'm asking because I had my medical last week, and they basically wanted to know if I could do the training course without orthodics... which I can't. They asked me to get my podiatrist to fill out a form, and of course he says the same thing. Does anybody know - am I disqualified?



Yes you are because like the rest of the members of this forum I am a qualified medical doctor and can make anonymous decisions like this all the time.

or

Your individual medical fitness to join the CF can only be determined by the recruiting medical process and not through the experiences of others.  Wait and see.

HH


----------



## KAJ (3 Oct 2006)

As of yesterday when I went in to my local CFRC to drop off my application package, I was surprised to learn that the PT test was "no longer."


----------



## firefighter22 (4 Oct 2006)

HI guys just sent off my application and was also told that PT is not included.  they even told me to take that part of the application and put an x through it.


----------



## Klc (4 Oct 2006)

Odd, as when I dropped my app off a week (or two) ago, they said I would be completing it, and told me where.

Maybe that's why they didn't call when they said they likely would. Better for me - I've been ill and bedridden for the last week.


----------



## burzin (5 Oct 2006)

hey do u guys know how long it takes to get sworn in? ive already done all my test im just waiting for the call


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Oct 2006)

...and still hoping the punctuation/capitalization fairy comes to visit??


----------



## burzin (6 Oct 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> ...and still hoping the punctuation/capitalization fairy comes to visit??



pretty much...


----------



## pinkbug (6 Oct 2006)

Whatever the rumours are true or not, I seriously hope they don't pull out these tests.
I wouldn't want someone out of shape that can't haul his/her butt and is out of breath and dizzy from heavy breathing not be able to cover my butt when I am in need of it.


----------



## 4444 (6 Oct 2006)

Regarding the PT test, it has been discussed at great length:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/50877.0.html

The condensed version: You still take a PT test, you just take it at BMQ instead of the CFRC/D. Same standards apply.


----------

